
Two years of Eve - vinnyglennon
http://www.chris-granger.com/
======
detaro
URL should probably be [http://www.chris-granger.com/2016/07/21/two-years-of-
eve/](http://www.chris-granger.com/2016/07/21/two-years-of-eve/)

also (2016)

------
silicaroach
Old article, dead language. Most current version is 0.4.0 which can be found
at: [https://github.com/witheve/eve-native](https://github.com/witheve/eve-
native) which saw an update 10 months ago.

